# Bonine during pregnancy?



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi,
I have read different things and some say bonine is safe and some say its not. Has anyone used it during pregnancy? Not constantly but like occasionally? I used to have motion sickness when i was younger and apparently being pregnant brings that back out! My Dr I am seeing is 2 hours away so I really need to be able to do something to stay feeling ok. I dont have vomiting, just nausea. My midwife said she has never heard of Bonine so she wasnt very helpful. Anyone? 1/2 pill a day on days I have to travel?? Whole pill?


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm actually using Bonine for when I'm having nausea. My pharmacist said it's the most effective thing he's seen for morning sickness. He said it is 100% safe during pregnancy. My OB wouldn't give her opinion as she isn't familiar with the medication, but said if I trusted my pharmacist to feel free to take the medication. Like you, I only take it very occassionally just in case.

I also found a list of safe medications that can be used during pregnancy. Here that is:
http://www.sipw.com/documents/obsafemeds.pdf


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks! That makes me feel better. I noticed on that page you attached it is from Bloomington In drs office. . are you from there? My Dr is in bloomington too!
BTW- do you take 1/2 tablet or a whole


----------



## Charlize (Feb 19, 2009)

I usually take a whole tablet.

No, I'm not from Indiana even. Lol. One late night while frantically searching the Internet for safe medications to use during pregnancy I stumbled across that page. I figured since it was from a real, legitimate OB practice in good standing it should be okay.


----------



## Adain (Nov 17, 2009)

This is a great place for me to visit as I need to understand more of this. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charlize* 
I'm actually using Bonine for when I'm having nausea. My pharmacist said it's the most effective thing he's seen for morning sickness. He said it is 100% safe during pregnancy. My OB wouldn't give her opinion as she isn't familiar with the medication, but said if I trusted my pharmacist to feel free to take the medication. Like you, I only take it very occassionally just in case.

I also found a list of safe medications that can be used during pregnancy. Here that is:
http://www.sipw.com/documents/obsafemeds.pdf

I did too. It worked really well for m/s.


----------

